# PRP Billing - Some of our physicians



## clmiller4 (Aug 24, 2010)

Some of our physicians are starting to perform PRP (Platelet-Rich Plasma) procedures.  Looking for some help in billing for these procedures.  The reps are no help. Very general on coding guidelines.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Aug 24, 2010)

●*0232T* Injection(s), platelet rich plasma, any tissue, including image guidance, harvesting and preparation when performed

Released Jan 1, 2010
*Implemented July 1, 2010*

*(Do not report 0232T in conjunction with 20550, 20551, 20926, 76942, 77002, 77012, 77021, 86965)*

Word of caution, many carriers deem this service experimental/investigational.

http://www.ama-assn.org/ama1/pub/upload/mm/362/cptcat3codes.pdf


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 24, 2010)

This has also been added to the non-covered list per CMS (experimental, unproven, investigational).


----------

